# What should I do??? Bloody scur on buck. Pics included.



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Milo did something, not sure if it was headbutting or what but knocked his scur half off. It's not really that lose from what I can tell. I'm going to have to tie him to the fence to really look at it. The vet is closed now, and will be closed tomorrow so getting any type of medicine from a vet is a no go.

Pictures are posted below. Also posted photos of blood spots in the pen. 
Should I be concerned about how much blood he's lost so far or should he be alright? 
Should I try to get that scur all the way off or leave it to fall off on its own?
What should I do? :help2 Thanks in advance!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have a disbudding iron, or someone around with one, quick get him Disbudded on that side, that will stop the bleeding and disenfect. If you can get an iron take that off, and burn it good. He will be o.k. If you don't have an iron maybe see if you can get the other flap loose as sooner or later he will, and put some blood stop on it.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont have a disbudding iron. And I don't have anywhere to take him with it being New Year's Eve. Im going to go out and have a better look at the horn. Thankyou for replying Sherrie.

Stuff always happen on New Years Eve....It happened last year to my mare, She jumped a fence and caught her self on a tpost and cattle panel. GRRR. Tore her self up really bad. GAH.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, thats really not that much blood. I've seen a way worse situation (should have taken a photo) Now here's a situation where up to date tenaus is important. If you have a T antitoxin I'ld give him one. If you dont have blood stop, clean spider webs work.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

The bleeding appears to have stopped on its own. I felt the horn, its still really attached. He is utd on his cd/t shot. Thanks!


----------



## togg75 (Nov 30, 2008)

The bleeding dosen't look bad, but any blood looks bad when we are not used to seeing it. I'm sorry this happened.

My wifey said clean it up.......I would wait a day or two to ensure a good scab has formed. At least it's not summer and it will not attract flies.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My buck did this a couple of times. His scurs are smaller and not all that well attached. I keep them trimmed so this doesn't happen as much. He usually head butts something, normally another goat if he's in with one. It happened more when he was younger and I kept him with some older does for a while. They would play and play and then his head would look like Milo's. I'll be if you took some warm water and cleaned it up really well, it wouldn't look nearly as bad. Of course, now you have some "I'm so tough" pictures. 
One time I made my buck bloody when I was trimming his scur. I had him on the milkstand (he was a little smaller). I was using a set of hoof nippers to nip off the scur and I took too big of a bite and he jerked his head and the whole thing came off. Lots of blood and a bloody stump. It was pretty ugly, but I cleaned him up and he was fine. 
Good luck, and don't worry too much.
Anita


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Our Boers used to get in fights in the spring just after they get outside in the fresh spring air. When I say "used to" they have become smarter and pefer to act like brood does with kids on their side, then a bunch of frisky yearlings! :wink: Our Boers always had scurs and would break them in the fights turning them into a sad state. (I am happy the SPCA doesn't come around, or I would be in big trouble when they are covered in blood.) We always let the bleeding stop and them to settle down abit, then take some warm soapy water and clean their scur area up, then give them a good coating of pine tar if the bleeding starts again.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

That scur needs to come off if it's hanging by the skin...which it looks like by laying on it's side. If you can't do it...then get him to a vet and let them do it. It's only going to flop and irritate the stub left. Causing more bleeding.
Kaye


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Kaye, I know it looks like its hanging by skin but it isn't. It's really attach good, hard to explain but I tried to move it a little to see how loose it was and it didn't budge. It was getting dark when I went out to clean it up. I'm going to get a better look tomorrow morning in the light. I wish the vet was open tomorrow but they aren't other wise I'd take him in. If his horn is still like that tomorrow I'll call a friend of mine and see if she's busy and see if I could bring him over or she could come here. If not, then I'll have the vet out on Friday. 

We always start the year off with a vet bill. I was silly to think 2009 would be different. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

looks to me lik you can cut thru what it is still attached then carterize with your iron. That is what I would do anyway. Either clean and sanitize your hoof trimmers or a sharp pair of scissors. and get rid of it. He is going to keep head butting and start bleeding all over again.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree it will only keep bleeding everytime it gets bumped...my LM buck knocked his only scur off that way and I had to saw it off as the nippers didnt work...talk about a blood bath...his bled all night as this happened at night and no lights ...we got it done the next morning. Good luck
Kathy


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for replying. I sent an email to my friend, we'll see if she can do it. If not I'll have the vet come out. If he comes out and removes that scur, since its winter Im just going to have him take the other off to that way this wont happen in june when there are lots of flies.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Good idea Amy


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I was going to be banding his horns anyways so I'll just have the vet remove them.  

So Im sure my friend wont be able to with the holiday and everything so I'll probably have to go the vet route, so what will the vet do for him to remove the scur? Will he have to be sedated? If so with what?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Ick I forgot I posted those photos, not a lovely sight to see first thing in the morning...lol

My friend got back to me.  She won't mess with them because of their size. She'd prefer I call the vet and have him take care of them. 

So here we, starting the New Year off with a vet bill! I locked the mare up so she wouldn't cause me another bill and here it is a goat. When 2010 comes in, I will bubble wrap everyone. LOL. :crazy
I haven't seen him yet today. Im late on doing chores. Stayed up way too late last night so Im slow moving this AM. Will up date on him when I get back in from chores.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Just came in from chores. The horn is still firmly attached. There was minimal bleeding. Not enough to be concerned about. His eye appears to be swollen, it looks very weird. I'll try to get a photo of it. And I'll take his temperature to. I tried to clean his face up last night but that was very hard and didn't get that accomplished. Even tied up tight to the fence he still fought. He didn't want me anywhere near his horn/head area.

Today though, my mom will be home so hopefully we can get that accomplished since there will be two of us. 

Im calling the vet first thing in the morning. I wish they were open today but nope...in the same boat as I was last year when the dumb mare hurt herself.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Look at it this way next year they will be anticipating your call : )


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

They probably already do! One year, I believe it was 2007, we had a vet call almost every month. Yes it was 2007..... Feb was for Spirit (Mini) March two kids had coccidia, April- Dandy cut his hoof open and was dead lame on it. Infection ugh. May- health papers June- horse vaccines July- Delilah injured her self Aug- My dog cut her leg. Sept-November....I cant remember. The mare got hurt Dec. 31st so we didn't have that vet bill until Jan. this year....

And then this year oh boy I wont even start. :/


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

My older buck popped off a scur this summer, and while not near as big as yours (they look line horns!) it was bloody. I've also been going back & forth with someone about why we burn heads (she thinks its inhumane) & so I sent her a link to this topic, I hope she get's a clue. 
The next goat you sell should go towards a disbudding iron!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Well he has a good appetite and is drinking well. Horn is still firmly attached. I have him separated right now. And in the barn where the girls are. I had made a separate stall b/c I had separated Hannah b/c of coccidia a while back. I just put her in with Delilah and Georgia and put Milo in that small stall for the time being. 

He's enjoying himself, he had warm water to drink, good yummy hay to eat, and good lookin' girls to stare at. LOL. He's in buck heaven. 

Are there any over the counter type of pain killers we could give him??

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I was told on another forum...not to waste money having the vet come out and remove it. It'll fall off on its own...

:really :nooo

Im going to call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Ouch. Those look like horns not scurs from those pictures. They are big. Yep, I'd get the vet to take them off too. Hope he does o.k. Sorry you had another vet bill. HA HA...Bubble wrap everybody in 2010. I'd be almost tempted to do that too.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I called the vet this morning. My vet will not be back in the office until next Tuesday, Jan. 6th.  

We have no other vets to call in this area, only one livestock vet, the rest are small animals. And the livestock vet doesn't know her ass from a hole in the ground so there's no way she'll work on ANY of my animals.


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a very large buck who had a big scur. His was curling towards his skull.
I was going to use the scur nippers on it. I have never had good luck with them. the goat always jerks.
Anyway he did and it jerked the whole scur off. It had a big base and bled profusely. I was by myself and was afraid to leave him as it was bleeding so bad.
I had paper towels and I just held them with pressure on it. He was so good and let me do it.
I finally made a run for the milkhouse and got some bloodstop.
I put it on heavily and held pressure. I did this repeatedly. It finally stopped bleeding. But, the paper towel was stuck to it, so I just left it there.
After several days it was healed and the paper towel and scab came off. 
I think he would have been OK, but it certainly looked very bad. He was covered in blood.
Your little man should be fine.
Les


----------

